

Pakistan blocks Facebook over Prophet Mohammad online competition row - akv
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/World/Pakistan/Pakistan-blocks-Facebook-over-Prophet-Mohammad-online-competition-row/articleshow/5950037.cms

======
coderdude
Just think of all the money they aren't making from the Pakistanis now.

